# La mia storia..



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

Cercherò di essere sintetica nella speranza di non tediare.
Sposata con figli,sono convolata a nozze per amore.Successivamente, ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito in un momento delicato della mia vita.Da quel momento è cambiato tutto, specie il mio modo di percepirlo.
Ho dato lui,anzi alla nostra famiglia,una possibilità. Negli anni seguenti,ho alzato delle barriere che mi hanno impedito di provare emozioni.
L'estate scorsa ho conosciuto un uomo a sua volta sposato,senza figli.Nasce un'amicizia. Con il tempo, ho iniziato a risentirmi viva.Il resto è facilmente immaginabile.Subito ho notato le sue " difficoltà" nella sfera sessuale.
Un giorno si  è lasciato andare a delle confidenze.Mi ha raccontato un dramma risalente alla sua infanzia. Un racconto forte, sconvolgente. Al momento non ho posto domande,pur ravvisando nella storia delle incongruenze temporali.
 In seguito a due terribili notizie,è entrato in crisi.Attacchi di panico,terapia,psicofarmaci.Il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti  è cambiato.Un giorno non poteva vivere senza di me,quello successivo non riusciva a sostenere la situazione. Esasperata, mi sono allontanata.Lui ha continuato a cercarmi,chiedendo di vedermi.Mi sono sempre rifiutata,anche perché il suo atteggiamento non mi è sembrato convincente.
La situazione mi ha messo spesso in tensione, al punto di chiudere i contatti. Lui ha continuato con dei messaggi, così ho deciso,dopo molte settimane,di rompere il silenzio. Ho risposto ad un messaggio nel quale mi chiedeva spiegazioni. Gli ho scritto che potevamo prendere un caffè e parlare.Lui ha risposto che per qualche giorno è fuori ma che accetta l'invito.Non ho risposto,quindi,c'è un appuntamento ma non il giorno.
La sera,sulla chat che usavamo per parlare,mi ha chiesto il perché dell'invito e se non possiamo più scambiare due chiacchiere con quel mezzo.Il messaggio mi ha irritata. Questa storia mi ha esasperata.Delle volte penso di chiudere definitivamente e di dedicarmi alla mia famiglia. Altre,invece,vivo un forte malessere, come se fosse tutto sospeso.Non riesco a leggermi dentro,la mia corazza si è indurita ancora di più.Cosa devo fare?? Come posso uscirne??


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2015)

A prescindere da tutto, chiudi e, se il caso, trovatene uno "sano"


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Cercherò di essere sintetica nella speranza di non tediare.
> Sposata con figli,sono convolata a nozze per amore.Successivamente, ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito in un momento delicato della mia vita.Da quel momento è cambiato tutto, specie il mio modo di percepirlo.
> Ho dato lui,anzi alla nostra famiglia,una possibilità. Negli anni seguenti,ho alzato delle barriere che mi hanno impedito di provare emozioni.
> L'estate scorsa ho conosciuto un uomo a sua volta sposato,senza figli.Nasce un'amicizia. Con il tempo, ho iniziato a risentirmi viva.Il resto è facilmente immaginabile.Subito ho notato le sue " difficoltà" nella sfera sessuale.
> ...


Abbattere la corazza, oltre che chiudere una storia che secondo me servirebbe soltanto a destabilizzarti ancor di più.

Tuo marito sa del discorso emozioni?


----------



## Tessa (9 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> A prescindere da tutto, chiudi e, se il caso, trovatene uno "sano"


Ti bombardo di domande:
Come hai saputo dei tradimenti di tuo marito?
Ha fatto qualcosa per recuperare?
Immagino di no se hai alzato le barriere. Perche' non vi siete separati?
Se vi trascinate da molti anni e' normale che sia subntrato un altro nella tua vita. 
Da quello che scrivi mi sembra troppo problematico per proseguire. 
Ne approfitterei per concentrarmi sui problemi del tuo matrimonio...


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

Sì, ne è consapevole.


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

Ho scoperto dei tradimenti grazie ad una mail.Sono seguite delle indagini ed ho scoperto tutto.
Mio marito si è impegnato per recuperare. Abbiamo raggiunto un equilibrio ma in me si è accessa l'inquietudine con l'altro.
Non ci siamo separati perché lui si è dichiarato pentito e innamorato.Di contro,non riuscendo a provare emozioni,ho dato una possibilità alla famiglia nella speranza che cambiassero le cose.


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Cercherò di essere sintetica nella speranza di non tediare.
> Sposata con figli,sono convolata a nozze per amore.Successivamente, ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito in un momento delicato della mia vita.Da quel momento è cambiato tutto, specie il mio modo di percepirlo.
> Ho dato lui,anzi alla nostra famiglia,una possibilità. Negli anni seguenti,ho alzato delle barriere che mi hanno impedito di provare emozioni.
> L'estate scorsa ho conosciuto un uomo a sua volta sposato,senza figli.Nasce un'amicizia. Con il tempo, ho iniziato a risentirmi viva.Il resto è facilmente immaginabile.Subito ho notato le sue " difficoltà" nella sfera sessuale.
> ...


Amante con problemi=problemi doppi.

Lascia perdere.


----------



## Tessa (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Ho scoperto dei tradimenti grazie ad una mail.Sono seguite delle indagini ed ho scoperto tutto.
> Mio marito si è impegnato per recuperare. Abbiamo raggiunto un equilibrio ma in me si è accessa l'inquietudine con l'altro.
> Non ci siamo separati perché lui si è dichiarato pentito e innamorato.Di contro,non riuscendo a provare emozioni,ho dato una possibilità alla famiglia nella speranza che cambiassero le cose.


Da quello che scrivi sono passati anni. Anni in assenza di emozioni. Non si puo' vivere cosi, non si puo' vivere vicino a qualcuno per cui non si riesce a provare piu' nulla.....
Ci sono passata, ma senza figli, con, credo sia tutto piu' difficile....


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

Sono d'accordo con il tuo pensiero.
Però, c' è da dire che,a sua volta,è una vittima delle nefandezze umane.Se per ogni persona che ha sofferto la soluzione più semplice è voltare le spalle,dovrebbero farlo anche con me.


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

Il problema è che,non riuscendo a venire a capo dell'altra storia, non riesco a porre la parola "Fine". Questo mi impedisce di concentrarmi sul mio matrimonio.


----------



## JON (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Ho scoperto dei tradimenti grazie ad una mail.Sono seguite delle indagini ed ho scoperto tutto.
> Mio marito si è impegnato per recuperare. *Abbiamo raggiunto un equilibrio ma in me si è accessa l'inquietudine con l'altro.*
> Non ci siamo separati perché lui si è dichiarato pentito e innamorato.Di contro,non riuscendo a provare emozioni,ho dato una possibilità alla famiglia nella speranza che cambiassero le cose.


Un equilibrio che non contempla emozioni e amore per tuo marito. E' normale che a distanza di tempo tu sia implosa.
Solo che sto soggetto che ti è capitato è strano forte, devi dargli la valenza che ha, ossia il tuo bisogno di emozioni.

Senza considerare che questo soggetto deve avere qualche problemino serio, diciamo.


----------



## rewindmee (9 Marzo 2015)

Direi che l'amante con problemi faresti meglio a lasciarlo lentamente andare...
...intanto prova a vedere se a casa puoi sistemare qualcosa


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Un equilibrio che non contempla emozioni e amore per tuo marito. E' normale che a distanza di tempo tu sia implosa.
> Solo che sto soggetto che ti è capitato è strano forte, devi dargli la valenza che ha, ossia il tuo bisogno di emozioni.
> 
> Senza considerare che questo soggetto deve avere qualche problemino serio, diciamo.


Puoi immaginare le cause del suo disagio.Comunque, hai ragione, è problematico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con il tuo pensiero.
> Però, c' è da dire che,a sua volta,è una vittima delle nefandezze umane.Se per ogni persona che ha sofferto la soluzione più semplice è voltare le spalle,dovrebbero farlo anche con me.


Benvenuta.
Sai che mi viene da dirti, che siamo anche nella stagione giusta?
Ognuno ha la sua, di croce da portare.
Ed è già molto se riusciamo a portare quella.
Non possiamo metterci sulle spalle pure quelle degli altri.
Altrimenti 'orizzontesereno' è sarcastico e non è una speranza.


----------



## rewindmee (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con il tuo pensiero.
> Però, c' è da dire che,a sua volta,è una vittima delle nefandezze umane.Se per ogni persona che ha sofferto la soluzione più semplice è voltare le spalle,dovrebbero farlo anche con me.


Se fosse tuo marito, avresti ragione. Ma mi pare abbia una moglie, no?


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Sai che mi viene da dirti, che siamo anche nella stagione giusta?
> Ognuno ha la sua, di croce da portare.
> Ed è già molto se riusciamo a portare quella.
> ...



Quotone pure per i punti


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

Non intendo sobbarcarmi i problemi altrui.Di certo,il suo profilo psicologico mi rende incapace di valutare i suoi atteggiamenti ambigui.Ne consegue l'incapacità di metterlo nel dimenticatoio.Tutto questo si ripercuote sulla mia vita.


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con il tuo pensiero.
> Però, c' è da dire che,a sua volta,è una vittima delle nefandezze umane.Se per ogni persona che ha sofferto la soluzione più semplice è voltare le spalle,dovrebbero farlo anche con me.



però mi sembra che questa persona ti destabilizzi, e tu purtroppo non te lo puoi "permettere", nel senso che hai già altro a cui pensare


----------



## rewindmee (9 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> però mi sembra che questa persona ti destabilizzi, e tu purtroppo non te lo puoi "permettere", nel senso che hai già altro a cui pensare


Hai MOLTO altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Cercherò di essere sintetica nella speranza di non tediare.
> Sposata con figli,sono convolata a nozze per amore.Successivamente, ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito in un momento delicato della mia vita.Da quel momento è cambiato tutto, specie il mio modo di percepirlo.
> Ho dato lui,anzi alla nostra famiglia,una possibilità. Negli anni seguenti,ho alzato delle barriere che mi hanno impedito di provare emozioni.
> L'estate scorsa ho conosciuto un uomo a sua volta sposato,senza figli.Nasce un'amicizia. Con il tempo, ho iniziato a risentirmi viva.Il resto è facilmente immaginabile.Subito ho notato le sue " difficoltà" nella sfera sessuale.
> ...


Mandalo a fare in culo e fine della storia (mai iniziata).


----------



## Traccia (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Cercherò di essere sintetica nella speranza di non tediare.
> Sposata con figli,sono convolata a nozze per amore.Successivamente, ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito in un momento delicato della mia vita.Da quel momento è cambiato tutto, specie il mio modo di percepirlo.
> Ho dato lui,anzi alla nostra famiglia,una possibilità. Negli anni seguenti,ho alzato delle barriere che mi hanno impedito di provare emozioni.
> L'estate scorsa ho conosciuto un uomo a sua volta sposato,senza figli.Nasce un'amicizia. Con il tempo, ho iniziato a risentirmi viva.Il resto è facilmente immaginabile.Subito ho notato le sue " difficoltà" nella sfera sessuale.
> ...


Tra i due litiganti il terzo gode.
Ed il terzo, nella fattispecie, sei tu!! ossia...chiudi con tutti e prenditi cura di te.
DOPO, se proprio ti va, con calma, ti troverai un terzo uomo LIBERO con cui vivere una storia da zero...

Tanto con tuo marito: sei d'accordo sia finita,no? Altrimenti non avresti le mani in pasta altrove. E tanti anni di assenza di emozioni dovrebbero essere PIÙ che sufficienti come prova.
E con l'altro è evidente che sia una 'battaglia' persa sia x i problemi che ha (crocerossina direi ANCHE NO) sia xke è sposato. 

Riesci a mettere un punto e ripartire da te?
Auguri


----------



## Zod (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con il tuo pensiero.
> Però, c' è da dire che,a sua volta,è una vittima delle nefandezze umane.Se per ogni persona che ha sofferto la soluzione più semplice è voltare le spalle,dovrebbero farlo anche con me.


Hai fatto quello che potevi. Chiudi e torna a occuparti della famiglia. Come fai a riprendere le redini del tuo matrimonio se stai sul cavallo sbagliato? Puoi restargli amica, questo mica ti è impedito. Diversamente, se non ritieni possa finire la storia con lui, e più tempo passa e peggio è, tanto vale che inizi a ragionare in ottica di separazione da tuo marito.


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Cercherò di essere sintetica nella speranza di non tediare.
> Sposata con figli,sono convolata a nozze per amore.Successivamente, ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito in un momento delicato della mia vita.Da quel momento è cambiato tutto, specie il mio modo di percepirlo.
> Ho dato lui,anzi alla nostra famiglia,una possibilità. Negli anni seguenti,ho alzato delle barriere che mi hanno impedito di provare emozioni.
> L'estate scorsa ho conosciuto un uomo a sua volta sposato,senza figli.Nasce un'amicizia. Con il tempo, ho iniziato a risentirmi viva.Il resto è facilmente immaginabile.Subito ho notato le sue " difficoltà" nella sfera sessuale.
> ...





orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con il tuo pensiero.
> Però, c' è da dire che,a sua volta,è una vittima delle nefandezze umane.*Se per ogni persona che ha sofferto la soluzione più semplice è voltare le spalle,dovrebbero farlo anche con me.*


Ciao, benvenuta.
Secondo me le cose che ho evidenziato in neretto sono in stretta attinenza.  Dopo che hai "subito" da tuo marito e cercato di andare avanti innalzando un muro, una corazza verso i sentimenti, ora hai scopero un'altra persona che come te soffre.
Credo che tutto sommato con lui non ti leghino dei sentimenti di amore ma solo tu ti "impersoni" e per empatia sei portata a riconoscerti e a pensare che aiutandolo aiuti te stessa.
Questo purtroppo non è vero, non è vero per come invece lui vive il vostro rapporto, tu probabilmente sei solo una ancora di salvezza a cui si è aggrappato.
Se la tua fosse una situazione "forte" dove tu in effetti riuscissi a mettere le cose in chiaro e ad aiutarlo concretamente nei suoi problemi potrei anche suggerirti di continuare a vederlo.
Ma non è così e credo che tu dentro di te lo sappia bene. Il vostro rapporto potrebbe essere molto distruttivo, come hai già intuito.
Rifletti sul fatto che lasciarlo perdere potrebbe essere un bene, per te.......   ma anche e soprattutto per lui.
Ciao


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

Ringrazio tutti per i consigli e la comprensione.Mi sembra di capire che,unanimemente, mi consigliate di chiudere con l'altro.
Volevo precisare che,più volte quando stavamo "insieme", mostrava il desiderio di confessare alla moglie del nostro rapporto.Sono stata sempre io a dissuaderlo.In verità, alla luce degli eventi e della debolezza mostrata,dubito potesse riuscirci.
Mi chiedo perché e cosa avverta in sospeso con lui.Non riesco a capirlo.


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

Devi tutelare te stessa. E sai come farlo. Lo so che è dura rinunciare; soprattutto ai "e se fosse.,..".. ma ti devi proteggere.


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

Intendi che devo proteggermi da lui?


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Intendi che devo proteggermi da lui?


Si perché ti fa stare male. Devi pensare al tuo benessere. Non è equilibrato, non sa cosa vuole. Non ti fa stare bene. Quello dobbiamo cercare. Basta crocerossismi che ci tolgono energie e serenità (lo dico a me stessa; non sai quanto ti capisco)


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

Non mi fa stare bene l'ambiguità. Con lui ho vissuto un periodo di benessere. Il problema è nato quando ha scelto di confessare un segreto, da sempre sepolto e mai emerso,alla sottoscritta.


----------



## Traccia (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Non mi fa stare bene l'ambiguità. Con lui ho vissuto un periodo di benessere. Il problema è nato quando ha scelto di confessare *un segreto, da sempre sepolto e mai emerso,*alla sottoscritta.


muoio di curiosità...


----------



## JON (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti per i consigli e la comprensione.Mi sembra di capire che,unanimemente, mi consigliate di chiudere con l'altro.
> Volevo precisare che,più volte quando stavamo "insieme", mostrava il desiderio di confessare alla moglie del nostro rapporto.Sono stata sempre io a dissuaderlo.In verità, alla luce degli eventi e della debolezza mostrata,dubito potesse riuscirci.
> *Mi chiedo perché e cosa avverta in sospeso con lui.Non riesco a capirlo*.


Effettivamente pare strano. O forse non lo è, nel senso che nello stato di carenza affettiva in cui versi, questo tizio che ti è capitato diviene semplicemente funzionale. Di sospeso apparentemente non ci sarebbe nulla se non una potenziale "storia" che stenta a decollare. Forse, se lui non si fosse dimostrato problematico e insicuro, è probabile che qualcosa l'avreste combinata. Aldilà di questo resta solo la tua necessità che ti fa credere che ci sia qualcosa da scoprire.Ma non è lui, sei tu. Non sei felice, credo sia questo il tuo bisogno.


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

È come se lui mi avesse accusata di aver aperto quella porta che nessuno aveva osato aprire.Mi ha descritto,dinanzi al suo terapeuta,come la più grande emozione della vita ma anche come colei che l'ha messo davanti ai suoi limiti.Tutto questo l'avrebbe fatto crollare.


----------



## JON (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> È come se lui mi avesse accusata di aver aperto quella porta che nessuno aveva osato aprire.Mi ha descritto,dinanzi al suo terapeuta,come la più grande emozione della vita ma anche come colei che l'ha messo davanti ai suoi limiti.Tutto questo l'avrebbe fatto crollare.


Si, ma quelli sono solo i suoi problemi. Tu ora vuoi trovarci un qualche significato, ma questo tizio è, probabilmente, solo insicuro marcio e magari avrà delle motivazioni oggettive che lo rendano cosi com'è. Solo che tu non devi cadere nella trappola del mistero che lo circonda. Capirai che mistero poi.


----------



## inquietudine (9 Marzo 2015)

Di misterioso ha ben poco,anzi,se lo vedessi è il classico bonaccione.Nel momento più bello,solo in seguito a questa confidenza,è cambiato tutto.Da un giorno all'altro si è trasformato in un altro.Questo cambiamento repentino,questo stoppare brutalmente la "storia", evidentemente, mi ha lasciato un senso di incompiutezza.


----------



## JON (9 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Di misterioso ha ben poco,anzi,se lo vedessi è il classico bonaccione.Nel momento più bello,solo in seguito a questa confidenza,è cambiato tutto.Da un giorno all'altro si è trasformato in un altro.Questo cambiamento repentino,questo stoppare brutalmente la "storia", evidentemente, mi ha lasciato un senso di incompiutezza.


Evidentemente si. Ma l'aspetto importante della storia, naturalmente, non è lui. Sei tu piuttosto che, a quanto pare eri partita con la testa perché hai saggiato emozioni dimenticate. Pensa, tutto questo con un soggetto che dovrebbe spegnerti...e invece...
Pensa in che aride condizioni versi. Non lo dico con malizia, ma mi dai quest'impressione.


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Forse,dalla descrizione fatta potrebbe sembrare un povero inetto.Ne consegue, giustamente,una visione distorta anche della mia persona,apparendo "disperata". La questione è diversa.Lui è incapace nel gestire i sentimenti, ma ti garantisco che è una persona validissima che ha saputo fare molto nella vita,tanto da meritare la stima di luminari di tutto il mondo. Non è colpa sua quello che gli è accaduto.
Non mi ritengo così bisognosa, per fortuna piaccio.Ma sono certa che delle qualità così belle,come quelle che ho trovato in lui, difficilmente si possono trovare in giro.Peccato siano state offuscate dai suoi problemi.


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Forse,dalla descrizione fatta potrebbe sembrare un povero inetto.Ne consegue, giustamente,una visione distorta anche della mia persona,apparendo "disperata". La questione è diversa.Lui è incapace nel gestire i sentimenti, ma ti garantisco che è una persona validissima che ha saputo fare molto nella vita,tanto da meritare la stima di luminari di tutto il mondo. Non è colpa sua quello che gli è accaduto.
> Non mi ritengo così bisognosa, per fortuna piaccio.Ma sono certa che delle qualità così belle,come quelle che ho trovato in lui, difficilmente si possono trovare in giro.Peccato siano state offuscate dai suoi problemi.


No che non sei disperata.

"..._ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito in un momento delicato della mia vita.Da quel momento è cambiato tutto, specie il mio modo di percepirlo.
 Ho dato lui,anzi alla nostra famiglia,una possibilità. Negli anni seguenti,ho alzato delle barriere che mi hanno impedito di provare emozioni._"

Quanto sopra lo dicevi tu stessa, tutto il resto bisognerebbe considerarlo perlopiù un contorno. Il problema è l'ipoteca sui sentimenti verso tuo marito e la condizione verso cui questa soluzione ti ha portato. Comunque, molto spesso, quasi sempre credo, sono questi i risultati dei tradimenti. Una sorta di avvelenamento verso il quale maturiamo i nostri anticorpi con tutti gli effetti collaterali del caso però.

Questa persona ha degli impedimenti fisici, giusto?


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Trauma psicologo.


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> No che non sei disperata.
> 
> "..._ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito in un momento delicato della mia vita.Da quel momento è cambiato tutto, specie il mio modo di percepirlo.
> Ho dato lui,anzi alla nostra famiglia,una possibilità. Negli anni seguenti,ho alzato delle barriere che mi hanno impedito di provare emozioni._"
> ...


:up:
Quoto.
e come ti hanno già detto in tanti......forse è il momento per te di stare da sola (sentimentalmente parlando), per capire cosa vuoi da una relazione.......così non rischi di incappare nel primo che passa giusto per colmare il tuo vuoto affettivo che si è creato di fronte ai tradimenti di tuo marito. Essere così in balia di un uomo, magari affascinante sotto tanti punti di vista, ma parecchio incasinato, non ti fa bene........Non so che dinamiche si sono innescate tra te e tuo marito prima dei tradimenti, quindi non posso sapere come ti relazioni in generale con l'altro sesso.....ma per lo meno con l'amante, fa tanto crocerossina (riconosco la dinamica perché di questa "sindrome" ne ho sofferto anch'io)


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> :up:
> Quoto.
> e come ti hanno già detto in tanti......forse è il momento per te di stare da sola (sentimentalmente parlando), per capire cosa vuoi da una relazione.......così non rischi di incappare nel primo che passa giusto per colmare il tuo vuoto affettivo che si è creato di fronte ai tradimenti di tuo marito. Essere così in balia di un uomo, magari affascinante sotto tanti punti di vista, ma parecchio incasinato, non ti fa bene........Non so che dinamiche si sono innescate tra te e tuo marito prima dei tradimenti, quindi non posso sapere come ti relazioni in generale con l'altro sesso.....ma per lo meno con l'amante, fa tanto crocerossina (riconosco la dinamica perché di questa "sindrome" ne ho sofferto anch'io)


Già, riconoscersi nel "dolore degli altri" da una posizione di debolezza talvolta è deleterio.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Forse,dalla descrizione fatta potrebbe sembrare un povero inetto.Ne consegue, giustamente,una visione distorta anche della mia persona,apparendo "disperata". La questione è diversa.Lui è incapace nel gestire i sentimenti, ma ti garantisco che è una persona validissima che ha saputo fare molto nella vita,tanto da meritare la stima di luminari di tutto il mondo. Non è colpa sua quello che gli è accaduto.
> *Non mi ritengo così bisognosa, per fortuna piaccio.*Ma sono certa che delle qualità così belle,come quelle che ho trovato in lui, difficilmente si possono trovare in giro.Peccato siano state offuscate dai suoi problemi.


A chi? Cioè: se sto tizio è la tua unica "storia" assieme a tuo marito a chi piaci? Il punto è proprio quello: tu non ti allontani da questo povero Cristo proprio perchè è l'unica valvola di sfogo che hai.


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Credevo di poter parlare,invece,mi ritrovo a leggere cattiverie gratuite e giudizi su persone non conosciute.Evidentemente, anche questa è una conseguenza del tradimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Credevo di poter parlare,invece,mi ritrovo a leggere cattiverie gratuite e giudizi su persone non conosciute.Evidentemente, anche questa è una conseguenza del tradimento.


Cattiverie?


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Trauma psicologo.


Trauma psicologico?


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Credevo di poter parlare,invece,mi ritrovo a leggere cattiverie gratuite e giudizi su persone non conosciute.Evidentemente, anche questa è una conseguenza del tradimento.


Sono solo punti di vista. Se riesci ad andare oltre l'espressività capirai che non sono cattiverie, come potrebbero esserlo se nemmeno ti si conosce.


----------



## Eratò (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Credevo di poter parlare,invece,mi ritrovo a leggere cattiverie gratuite e giudizi su persone non conosciute.Evidentemente, anche questa è una conseguenza del tradimento.


Ma chi t'ha detto delle cattiverie?


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Credevo di poter parlare,invece,mi ritrovo a leggere cattiverie gratuite e giudizi su persone non conosciute.Evidentemente, anche questa è una conseguenza del tradimento.


No catteverie solo constatazioni (magari troppo colorite beninteso ma tanto sono). Chi ha subito ciò che hai subito te dovrebbe prendersi cura di se ... valutare serenamente pro e contro ed evitare come la peste di impelagarsi in storie che quasi all'inizio virano verso orizzonti purtroppo noti ... alla fine vale la pena imbarcarsi in una avventura quando sappiamo in cuor nostro quali rischi si corrono ... la musata te l'ha "gentilmente" fatta prendere tuo marito a distanza di tempo senti così il bisogno di darne ancora un'altra?


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> No catteverie solo constatazioni (magari troppo colorite beninteso ma tanto sono). Chi ha subito ciò che hai subito te dovrebbe prendersi cura di se ... valutare serenamente pro e contro ed evitare come la peste di impelagarsi in storie che quasi all'inizio virano verso orizzonti purtroppo noti ... alla fine vale la pena imbarcarsi in una avventura quando sappiamo in cuor nostro quali rischi si corrono ... la musata te l'ha "gentilmente" fatta prendere tuo marito a distanza di tempo senti così il bisogno di darne ancora un'altra?


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Orizzonte*



orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Cercherò di essere sintetica nella speranza di non tediare.
> Sposata con figli,sono convolata a nozze per amore.Successivamente, ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito in un momento delicato della mia vita.Da quel momento è cambiato tutto, specie il mio modo di percepirlo.
> Ho dato lui,anzi alla nostra famiglia,una possibilità. Negli anni seguenti,ho alzato delle barriere che mi hanno impedito di provare emozioni.
> L'estate scorsa ho conosciuto un uomo a sua volta sposato,senza figli.Nasce un'amicizia. Con il tempo, ho iniziato a risentirmi viva.Il resto è facilmente immaginabile.Subito ho notato le sue " difficoltà" nella sfera sessuale.
> ...



Non capisco.Non capisco la premessa.Ti sposi per amore,ti becchi le corna,decidi di dare una possibilità a te e alla tua famiglia.Fin qui tutto comprensibile....poi non capisco cosa c'entra questa premessa con il susseguente tuo voluttuoso"Attacco di manico".Proprio non capisco.Decidi di dare una possibilità al vostro matrimonio...e conosci uno e ti cali le mutande....cazzo bel modo di far sopravivere un matrimonio....!A casa mia questa si chiama ipocrisia.Quindi assumiti le responsabilità delle tue avide spaccate che poco c'entrano con i tradimenti di tuo marito....!Se dare una possibilità significa agire come chi ha sbagliato....MEGLIO NON DARLA.QUANTA IPOCRISIA.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Credevo di poter parlare,invece,mi ritrovo a leggere cattiverie gratuite e giudizi su persone non conosciute.Evidentemente, anche questa è una conseguenza del tradimento.


Eh? Ma che 3D hai letto ?


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh? Ma che 3D hai letto ?


Mi riferisco a chi mi ha definito una disperata che non piace a nessuno e che si è messa alle calcagne di un povero disgraziato che,solo perché problematico,mi ha dato retta.
Non suona come un complimento,ma forse sbaglio.
Comunque, per inciso,sono gli altri a non avermi provocato emozioni. Purtroppo, ne è stato capace solo lui.
Non voglio sollevare polemiche,avevo solo bisogno di parlare.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> *Mi riferisco a chi mi ha definito una disperata che non piace a nessuno e che si è messa alle calcagne di un povero disgraziato che,solo perché problematico,mi ha dato retta.
> *Non suona come un complimento,ma forse sbaglio.
> Comunque, per inciso,sono gli altri a non avermi provocato emozioni. Purtroppo, ne è stato capace solo lui.
> Non voglio sollevare polemiche,avevo solo bisogno di parlare.


Non sarà un complimento ma probabilmente è la realtà. Mi spiace, ma non è una cattiveria. Cattiveria sarebbe scriverti solo cose che ti fa piacere leggere. Invece dietro quel "piaccio" non si cela nulla, purtroppo per te. Altrimenti mica saresti qui, appresso ad un che evidentemente bene non sta con una storia che sessualmente manco è mai partita. Mi spiace.


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a chi mi ha definito una disperata che non piace a nessuno e che si è messa alle calcagne di un povero disgraziato che,solo perché problematico,mi ha dato retta.
> Non suona come un complimento,ma forse sbaglio.
> Comunque, per inciso,sono gli altri a non avermi provocato emozioni. Purtroppo, ne è stato capace solo lui.
> Non voglio sollevare polemiche,avevo solo bisogno di parlare.


Tranquilla....è l'effetto JB (prima o poi tocca a tutte).....ha un modo colorito e provocatorio di esprimersi, ma non dice stronzate...


JB, PÈNTITI!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Tranquilla....è l'effetto JB (prima o poi tocca a tutte).....ha un modo colorito e provocatorio di esprimersi, ma non dice stronzate...
> 
> 
> JB, PÈNTITI!!!


Ma vaffanculo tu, il colorito e pure il provocatorio.


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sarà un complimento ma probabilmente è la realtà. Mi spiace, ma non è una cattiveria. Cattiveria sarebbe scriverti solo cose che ti fa piacere leggere. Invece dietro quel "piaccio" non si cela nulla, purtroppo per te. Altrimenti mica saresti qui, appresso ad un che evidentemente bene non sta con una storia che sessualmente manco è mai partita. Mi spiace.


Guarda che siamo stati amanti.


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo tu, il colorito e pure il provocatorio.


Guarda che non abbocco, gioia


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Guarda che siamo stati amanti.


Amanti che? Con uno che ha delle "difficoltà"? E' come dire che una ha fatto un bel match a tennis con uno che non ha le braccia. Sì, bello. Bravi.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Guarda che non abbocco, gioia


Disse la carpa.


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Disse la carpa.


Fottiti


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amanti che? Con uno che ha delle "difficoltà"? E' come dire che una ha fatto un bel match a tennis con uno che non ha le braccia. Sì, bello. Bravi.


Le difficoltà non sono quelle che impediscono l'atto sessuale.Ma se lo dici tu,da disperata avrò immaginato i nostri amplessi.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2015)

hai scelto un nick ottimista , comportarti di conseguenza e fai quello che devi fare con decisione;un bel taglio e revisione generale della tua situazione.





orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Le difficoltà non sono quelle che impediscono l'atto sessuale.Ma se lo dici tu,da disperata avrò immaginato i nostri amplessi.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Le difficoltà non sono quelle che impediscono l'atto sessuale.Ma se lo dici tu,da disperata avrò immaginato i nostri amplessi.


Non ho scritto che sei disperata. Ho scritto che è l'unica valvola di sfogo che hai, con tutta probabilità. Se per te è essere disperati, allora lo sei. Poi: "amplesso" è un a definizione che si presta molto all'interpretazione: puoi dire che hai avuto un amplesso anche se è durato mezzo secondo. Puoi dire hai avuto un amplesso pure se il cazzo di lui era mezzo moscio, puoi pure dire di aver avuto un amplesso se lui voleva scoparti solo a novanta per chissà quale trauma abbia mai subito. Se per te è stato soddisfacente, però, non fai che rafforzare quello che ti sto scrivendo, non so se ti rendi conto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Non mi fa stare bene l'ambiguità. Con lui ho vissuto un periodo di benessere. Il problema è nato quando ha scelto di confessare un segreto, da sempre sepolto e mai emerso,alla sottoscritta.


... e se lo poteva risparmiare, lo sgravio.
C'è della gente incontinente, proprio.


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che sei disperata. Ho scritto che è l'unica valvola di sfogo che hai, con tutta probabilità. Se per te è essere disperati, allora lo sei. Poi: "amplesso" è un a definizione che si presta molto all'interpretazione: puoi dire che hai avuto un amplesso anche se è durato mezzo secondo. Puoi dire hai avuto un amplesso pure se il cazzo di lui era mezzo moscio, puoi pure dire di aver avuto un amplesso se lui voleva scoparti solo a novanta per chissà quale trauma abbia mai subito. Se per te è stato soddisfacente, però, non fai che rafforzare quello che ti sto scrivendo, non so se ti rendi conto.


Quello che non dovrebbe accadere a nessun bambino.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non ho scritto che sei disperata. Ho scritto che è l'unica valvola di sfogo che hai, con tutta probabilità. Se per te è essere disperati, allora lo sei. Poi: "amplesso" è un a definizione che si presta molto all'interpretazione: puoi dire che hai avuto un amplesso anche se è durato mezzo secondo. Puoi dire hai avuto un amplesso pure se il cazzo di lui era mezzo moscio, puoi pure dire di aver avuto un amplesso se lui voleva scoparti solo a novanta per chissà quale trauma abbia mai subito. Se per te è stato soddisfacente, però, non fai che rafforzare quello che ti sto scrivendo, non so se ti rendi conto.
> ...


A nessuno per la verità. E comunque il punto è: tu non c'entri nulla, non puoi farci nulla e la cosa migliore che potresti fare tutto considerato rimane il primo post che ho scritto: sfancularlo immediatamente.


----------



## Tessa (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Le difficoltà non sono quelle che impediscono l'atto sessuale.Ma se lo dici tu,da disperata avrò immaginato i nostri amplessi.


Intendi dire che ha delle perversioni? Fa cose o dice cose che ti spiazzano durante i rapporti?


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Intendi dire che ha delle perversioni? Fa cose o dice cose che ti spiazzano durante i rapporti?


No,anzi,è pieno di pudore.Il problema, però, non è quello sessuale.


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Quello che non dovrebbe accadere a nessun bambino.


Su questo non ci piove ... ma alla fine questa sua confessione ne è valsa la pena? te lo ha fatto sentire più vicino è stato empatico o il "ragazzone" non ha fatto altro che farti entrare nel suo inferno. Te e non sua moglie (presumo che lei non sappia ...) te che non hai chiesto nulla te che con la sua confessione ti sei sentita talmente scossa ... te lo meritavi? No ... chi più chi meno tutti hanno i propri inferni ma sono i propri non vanno condivisi con chi non lo chiede se non per "usarli" dicendo qualcosa di forte per allontanare gli altri


----------



## Tessa (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> No,anzi,è pieno di pudore.Il problema, però, non è quello sessuale.


L'hai scritto tu che ci sono delle "difficoltà" in quella sfera.
Se non vuoi chiarire non importa. Direi che la terapia, gli psicofarmaci e quant'altro bastino a farti capire che ha dei disturbi più grandi di te.....


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai scelto un nick ottimista , comportarti di conseguenza e fai quello che devi fare con decisione;un bel taglio e revisione generale della tua situazione.


Il problema è tutto li, detta cosi pare facile.
E' 'na parola!?


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema è tutto li, detta cosi pare facile.
> E' 'na parola!?


Se fossi al nostro posto,probabilmente, direi le stesse cose. Vero è, però, che non è facile metterle in pratica!


----------



## Traccia (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Quello che non dovrebbe accadere a nessun bambino.


ha avuto abusi.
E ce ne dispiace.
Ok.
PErò: ma tu che ci puoi fare? 
Ci sta pensando il suo psicologo, tu non puoi farci nulla.
quello che tu invece puoi fare è VOLERTI BENE e stare alla larga da chi ti fa star male.
Prima sei rimasta con tuo marito CORNA INCLUSE (che figata! :unhappy tanto che sei diventata corazzata (bello pure questo, eh? vivere una vita senza provare emozioni! :unhappy.
Ed ora sei attratta da quest'uomo che non ti vuole più perchè contieni un suo segreto.
Ma mi dico: ma che ti pagano per stare male a te nella vita? ma mica hai ammazzato tu gesucristo che devi espiare le pene del mondo? ma chi te lo fa fare??

Procediamo per gradi.
Ok...va bene...lui sarà anche un grande uomo...luminare...e ti piace. Ok. Mi sfugge una cosa allora: che cosa ci fai ancora con tuo marito se stai ammettendo che sei attratta da un altro? 
convieni con me che con tuo marito è finita?
Già era da chiudere all'epoca scoperto il suo tradimento. Ma non l'hai fatto. Ok. Ci può stare (anche se io non credo nelle riprese del genere) ma va bene! hai voluto provare! Altra chance ma miseramente fallita tanto che ti sei fatta un amante. 
La mia domanda è: cosa ti trattiene ancora li con tuo marito? Perchè non vi separate? non sareste i primi ne gli ultimi. Perchè ancora viveere una non-vita??
Piaci, lo hai detto tu stessa.
Taglia e poi *dopo esserti presa cura di te e essere stata da sola *vedi come rifiorirai.
inizia a fare qualcosa di concreto. Una azione. Una decisione. Inizia a prendere la tua vita in mano ed una strada, ed inizia a tagliare rami secchi!
Questo volendo affrontare una cosa per volta.
(poi sul taglio dell'amante...SPOSATO per di più...e con traumi pesanti...
 per fortuna lo sta facendo lui, e lo ringrazierai! perchè a noi ci spiace tanto per i suoi problemi, ma non sei tu che potrai farci qualcosa! sta andando in analisi, si sta prendendo cura di lui, lui. Perchè invece tu ti ostini a pensare a tutti fuorchè a te stessa?!?).


A me le persone che si 'immolano' e che vogliono salvare gli altri e che mettono se stesse dopo tutto il resto mi fanno così rabbia...io non vi capisco cosa ci sia di così complicato nell'amare se stessi e farsi del bene!


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Quello che non dovrebbe accadere a nessun bambino.


Mah, a dire il vero ne avevo avuto il sentore. Qualcosa avevi lasciato trasparire.

Quindi, riepiloghiamo, avete comunque avuto un rapporto. Contrariamente a quanto era sembrato, ovvero che lui si ritraesse per i suoi motivi prima che quella storia si avverasse.

Ora lui ha deciso di terminare la storia, suo malgrado parrebbe, e tu non ti dai pace dato che per la prima volta dopo tanto tempo ti sei sentita viva.

Aiutaci a capire.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a chi mi ha definito una disperata che non piace a nessuno e che si è messa alle calcagne di un povero disgraziato che,solo perché problematico,mi ha dato retta.
> Non suona come un complimento,ma forse sbaglio.
> Comunque, per inciso,sono gli altri a non avermi provocato emozioni. Purtroppo, ne è stato capace solo lui.
> Non voglio sollevare polemiche,avevo solo bisogno di parlare.


Io non ho letto la parola disperata. Comunque vero è che se tu avessi avuto nella tua vita poche storie sentimentali potrebbe essere più facile cadere in passioni più distruttive che costruttive (un'ipotesi che potrebbe essere plausibile ).


----------



## Dalida (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Se fossi al nostro posto,probabilmente, direi le stesse cose. Vero è, però, che non è facile metterle in pratica!


ciao e benvenuta.
a me sembra evidente che non solo non hai intenzione di chiudere questa storia, ma anche che tu ci sia dentro con tutte le scarpe.
mi spiace molto per questa persona e per i suoi problemi, per il suo vissuto ecc. ma è chiaro che non puoi fartene carico.
o meglio non potresti, poiché mentalmente già lo fai.


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Io non ho letto la parola disperata*. Comunque vero è che se tu avessi avuto nella tua vita poche storie sentimentali potrebbe essere più facile cadere in passioni più distruttive che costruttive (un'ipotesi che potrebbe essere plausibile ).


Oddio, io l'ho considerata bisognosa di affetto ed emozioni. Forese questo ha contribuito a quell'immagine.
Ma non è il caso di sollevare altra polvere, cosi come orizzonte non dovrebbe offendersi per commenti di sconosciuti eterogenei ai quali comunque lei stessa ha deciso di "rivelarsi".


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, a dire il vero ne avevo avuto il sentore. Qualcosa avevi lasciato trasparire.
> 
> Quindi, riepiloghiamo, avete comunque avuto un rapporto. Contrariamente a quanto era sembrato, ovvero che lui si ritraesse per i suoi motivi prima che quella storia si avverasse.
> 
> ...


L' ultima volta che abbiamo parlato,mi ha detto che il tempo passato con me pesa più 
del resto della sua vita.Ha chiesto di ricominciare,di dargli una possibilità perché sta cercando di costruire se stesso.Ha chiesto di rivedermi,ho rifiutato.


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> L' ultima volta che abbiamo parlato,mi ha detto che il tempo passato con me pesa più
> del resto della sua vita.Ha chiesto di ricominciare,di dargli una possibilità perché sta cercando di costruire se stesso.Ha chiesto di rivedermi,ho rifiutato.


Perché hai rifiutato?


----------



## ivanl (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> L' ultima volta che abbiamo parlato,mi ha detto che il tempo passato con me pesa più
> del resto della sua vita.Ha chiesto di ricominciare,di dargli una possibilità perché sta cercando di costruire se stesso.Ha chiesto di rivedermi,ho rifiutato.


hai fatto bene


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Perché hai rifiutato?


Per paura di ritrovarmi dinanzi ancora un uomo insicuro.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> JON ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché hai rifiutato?
> ...


Hai fatto bene, a mio avviso. Per te, intendo.


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Per paura di ritrovarmi dinanzi ancora un uomo insicuro.


Infatti non ne hai bisogno, dato che se i suoi problemi diventano anche i tuoi rischi di trascinarti per troppo tempo dentro una storia che a te farà solo male. Ma tanto questo già lo sai, non ha caso hai troncato.

Quando però torni ad essere incerta e senti di tornare sui tuoi passi non lo fai propriamente per lui. Sostanzialmente le emozioni che provi e proveresti sono quelle che ti spingono a cercare.

Tutto questo accade con un uomo che altrimenti non farebbe al tuo caso, aggiungici pure che lui necessiterebbe di ricostruirsi anche attraverso te. Non è il caso, lo sai, anche se in quell'uomo puoi trovare delle qualità che giudichi rare. Ma tu non sei libera, non hai modo di esprimerti al meglio, non hai le possibilità di essere amata come meriteresti.

Sei nei guai, per dire.


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene, a mio avviso. Per te, intendo.


Dopo quella volta,lui ha mantenuto un po' le distanze per qualche giorno.Ho interpretato l'atteggiamento come una conferma al mio pensiero.Mi sono chiusa nel silenzio totale per settimane non rispondendo ai suoi messaggi.L'altro giorno,però, ho rotto il silenzio rispondendo ad un messaggio nel quale mi chiedeva spiegazioni definendo brutale il mio atteggiamento. L'ho semplicemente invitato a parlare di persona,sono stanca della virtualità.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Dopo quella volta,lui ha mantenuto un po' le distanze per qualche giorno.Ho interpretato l'atteggiamento come una conferma al mio pensiero.Mi sono chiusa nel silenzio totale per settimane non rispondendo ai suoi messaggi.L'altro giorno,però, ho rotto il silenzio rispondendo ad un messaggio nel quale mi chiedeva spiegazioni definendo brutale il mio atteggiamento. *L'ho semplicemente invitato a parlare di persona,sono stanca della virtualità.*


...


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

QUOTE=Joey Blow;1518015]...[/QUOTE]

Mi ha chiesto spiegazioni definendomi " brutale".Non voglio essere stronza con chi non merita,ma se ha necessità di chiedere spiegazioni, da persona adulta,dovrebbe farlo di persona.Per questo non gli ho dato più modo di contattarmi online.


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Ti quoto i puntini di sospensione per il neretto (ora però non mi mandare affanculo, eh!!!)


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Mi ha chiesto spiegazioni definendomi " brutale".Non voglio essere stronza con chi non merita,ma se ha necessità di chiedere spiegazioni, da persona adulta,dovrebbe farlo di persona.Per questo non gli ho dato più modo di contattarmi online.


Ma cosa cazzo ti frega d'essere definita "brutale"? Cazzo, DEVI ESSERLO. Oh. Cosa ti frega di vederlo per un caffè se non perchè ne senti la mancanza? Su. COSA CAZZO DOVRA' MAI SPIEGARTI? O te ne distacchi o no. E invitarlo a prendere un caffè è NO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> L' ultima volta che abbiamo parlato,mi ha detto *che il tempo passato con me pesa più
> del resto della sua vita*.Ha chiesto di ricominciare,di dargli una possibilità perché sta cercando di costruire se stesso.Ha chiesto di rivedermi,ho rifiutato.


santamargheritaligure. Ma ti rendi conto? Sì, ti sei resa conto probabilmente perchè hai rifiutato.
Ti sei risparmiata una bella pesca, dammi retta.
Uno che manco si prende la responsabilità di allacciarsi le scarpe, a occhio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo ti frega d'essere definita "brutale"? Cazzo, DEVI ESSERLO. Oh. Cosa ti frega di vederlo per un caffè se non perchè ne senti la mancanza? Su. COSA CAZZO DOVRA' MAI SPIEGARTI? O te ne distacchi o no. E invitarlo a prendere un caffè è NO.


quoto.


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ti quoto i puntini di sospensione per il neretto (ora però non mi mandare affanculo, eh!!!)





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto.


Cazzo JB due piccione con una fava :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo ti frega d'essere definita "brutale"? Cazzo, DEVI ESSERLO. Oh. Cosa ti frega di vederlo per un caffè se non perchè ne senti la mancanza? Su. COSA CAZZO DOVRA' MAI SPIEGARTI? O te ne distacchi o no. E invitarlo a prendere un caffè è NO.


Hai ragione,delle volte mi faccio vincere dai sensi di colpa verso una persona sofferente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Hai ragione,delle volte mi faccio vincere *dai sensi di colpa* verso una persona sofferente.


e chissà chi te li ha fatti venire, eh?


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Hai ragione,delle volte mi faccio vincere dai sensi di colpa verso una persona sofferente.


Ma anche tu sei sofferente.


----------



## Dalida (10 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ma anche tu sei sofferente.


non solo. è che lei, secondo me, vuol vederlo.


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e chissà chi te li ha fatti venire, eh?


Ritieni che lo faccia di proposito?


----------



## ivanl (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Ritieni che lo faccia di proposito?


conosce il suo pollo, evidentemente


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non solo. è che lei, secondo me, vuol vederlo.


In un certo senso hai ragione.
Vedi,dinanzi alle sue debolezze,il mio modo di vederlo è cambiato,tanto da non provare più le stesse cose.Se avesse un passato diverso,non avrei esitato a tagliare definitivamente.
Parlando con lui,però, si insinuano dei dubbi e mi chiedo se,tenuto conto delle valide attenuanti,non possa essere " giustificato".
Guardarlo negli occhi,mi avrebbe aiutato a capire se ho ragione io a ritenerlo un inconcludente, o se ha ragione lui nel dire che sta cambiando.


----------



## ivanl (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> In un certo senso hai ragione.
> Vedi,dinanzi alle sue debolezze,il mio modo di vederlo è cambiato,tanto da non provare più le stesse cose.Se avesse un passato diverso,non avrei esitato a tagliare definitivamente.
> Parlando con lui,però, si insinuano dei dubbi e mi chiedo se,tenuto conto delle valide attenuanti,non possa essere " giustificato".
> Guardarlo negli occhi,mi avrebbe aiutato a capire se ho ragione io a ritenerlo un inconcludente, o se ha ragione lui nel dire che sta cambiando.


Tira e molla, Charlie Brown!


----------



## Dalida (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> In un certo senso hai ragione.
> Vedi,dinanzi alle sue debolezze,il mio modo di vederlo è cambiato,tanto da non provare più le stesse cose.Se avesse un passato diverso,non avrei esitato a tagliare definitivamente.
> Parlando con lui,però, si insinuano dei dubbi e mi chiedo se,tenuto conto delle valide attenuanti,non possa essere " giustificato".
> Guardarlo negli occhi,mi avrebbe aiutato a capire se ho ragione io a ritenerlo un inconcludente, o se ha ragione lui nel dire che sta cambiando.



orizzontesereno (strana scelta del nick, ma l'ottimismo non fa male), come ho detto anche prima se una persona ci racconta di un vissuto drammatico, ovviamente, ci dispiace. cioè dispiace a tutti.
detto questo, se si è portato dietro gli strascichi degli abusi per una vita dovrebbe filare dritto in terapia e non dire a te (cioè impegnare te, impegnare la tua mente e la tua coscienza) che i discorsi insieme a te sono quelli più significativi in assoluto ecc.
che rapporto è? e che rapporto ha con le persone con cui condivide la quotidianità?
attenuanti? giustificato? ma per cosa e da cosa? cosa rappresenta lui per te e cosa vuole che rappresenti tu per lui?
come fai, sposata e con figli, a prenderti cura di quest'uomo che ti ha reso la custode dei suoi segreti?
non voglio farti un terzo grado, è che davvero è tutto ingarbugliato.
fai molta attenzione, il terreno è troppo scivoloso. lo sarebbe anche se foste single entrambi, non so se te ne rendi conto.


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> orizzontesereno (strana scelta del nick, ma l'ottimismo non fa male), come ho detto anche prima se una persona ci racconta di un vissuto drammatico, ovviamente, ci dispiace. cioè dispiace a tutti.
> detto questo, se si è portato dietro gli strascichi degli abusi per una vita dovrebbe filare dritto in terapia e non dire a te (cioè impegnare te, impegnare la tua mente e la tua coscienza) che i discorsi insieme a te sono quelli più significativi in assoluto ecc.
> che rapporto è? e che rapporto ha con le persone con cui condivide la quotidianità?
> attenuanti? giustificato? ma per cosa e da cosa? cosa rappresenta lui per te e cosa vuole che rappresenti tu per lui?
> ...


Pensa,ha scelto di confidarsi con me e poi è ritornato da vecchio terapista per confessare tutto.Di certo,un segreto che non ha voluto condividere con la sua donna.
Sinceramente, non so rispondere alle tue domande.


----------



## Dalida (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Pensa,ha scelto di confidarsi con me e poi è ritornato da vecchio terapista per confessare tutto.Di certo,un segreto che non ha voluto condividere con la sua donna.
> Sinceramente, non so rispondere alle tue domande.


non devi rispondere, o meglio devi, ma chiaramente prima devi rifletterci.
se per certi versi ti sembra che si sia messo nelle tue mani, per altri versi ti ha dato in pasto ai suoi problemi.
siete due amanti che vivono in modo squilibrato anche singolarmente, la vostra relazione è potenzialmente esplosiva oppure fasulla.
non so cosa augurarti, direi che forse sarebbe meglio la seconda opzione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Ritieni che lo faccia di proposito?


per caso è abbastanza difficile, una terza opzione non mi viene in mente.


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non devi rispondere, o meglio devi, ma chiaramente prima devi rifletterci.
> se per certi versi ti sembra che si sia messo nelle tue mani, per altri versi ti ha dato in pasto ai suoi problemi.
> siete due amanti che vivono in modo squilibrato anche singolarmente, la vostra relazione è potenzialmente esplosiva oppure fasulla.
> non so cosa augurarti, direi che forse sarebbe meglio la seconda opzione.


Non ho mai considerato questa storia pericolosa.Sono un'incosciente?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> In un certo senso hai ragione.
> Vedi,dinanzi alle sue debolezze,il mio modo di vederlo è cambiato,tanto da non provare più le stesse cose.Se avesse un passato diverso,non avrei esitato a tagliare definitivamente.
> Parlando con lui,però, si insinuano dei dubbi e mi chiedo se,tenuto conto delle valide attenuanti,non possa essere " giustificato".
> Guardarlo negli occhi,mi avrebbe aiutato a capire se ho ragione io a ritenerlo un inconcludente, o se ha ragione lui nel dire che sta cambiando.


Cara mia,rivederlo sarebbe molto peggio......e fidati che sono nella stessa identica situazione.Anch'io ho pensato di chiederle un'ultimo incontro...mai poi che cavolo ci guadagno??sentirmi dire che la storia e'finita???ripartire nero come il carbone,bruciando i caselli autostradali fino a casa??no grazie..........


----------



## drusilla (10 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara mia,rivederlo sarebbe molto peggio......e fidati che sono nella stessa identica situazione.Anch'io ho pensato di chiederle un'ultimo incontro...mai poi che cavolo ci guadagno??sentirmi dire che la storia e'finita???ripartire nero come il carbone,bruciando i caselli autostradali fino a casa??no grazie..........


Ti sei innamorato !![emoji15]


----------



## Dalida (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Non ho mai considerato questa storia pericolosa.Sono un'incosciente?


beh, sì.
avete una relazione extraconiugale, molto basta sul virtuale che ovviamente favorisce proiezioni di ogni tipo.
queste proiezioni normalmente creano l'illusione di essere molto più vicini/simili all'altra persona di quanto effettivamente sia in realtà.
lui ti ha parlato di un'esperienza traumatica subita nell'infanzia di cui non ha parlato nemmeno a sua moglie, ponendoti implicitamente in una posizione di assistenza psicologica nei suoi confronti (e infatti hai sensi di colpa, parli di attenuanti, giustificazioni ecc. pure qui ti vuoi prendere cura di lui).
non so.
perfino ad un'amica single direi di andare con i piedi di piombo con un uomo così.
tu non solo non sei single, ma non sai nemmeno bene cosa fare del tuo matrimonio, né lui del suo e cambiate idea ogni momento.
ribadisco, mi auguro per voi che sia un fuoco di paglia, una storia fintamente profonda a causa delle proiezioni di cui parlavo.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ti sei innamorato !![emoji15]



No ma enorme attrazione fisica.


----------



## Dalida (10 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara mia,rivederlo sarebbe molto peggio......e fidati che sono nella stessa identica situazione.Anch'io ho pensato di chiederle un'ultimo incontro...mai poi che cavolo ci guadagno??sentirmi dire che la storia e'finita???ripartire nero come il carbone,bruciando i caselli autostradali fino a casa??no grazie..........


lothar, ma quante millemila storie hai in contemporanea?


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara mia,rivederlo sarebbe molto peggio......e fidati che sono nella stessa identica situazione.Anch'io ho pensato di chiederle un'ultimo incontro...mai poi che cavolo ci guadagno??sentirmi dire che la storia e'finita???ripartire nero come il carbone,bruciando i caselli autostradali fino a casa??no grazie..........


Veramente, è lui che mi ha chiesto spiegazioni.


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, sì.
> avete una relazione extraconiugale, molto basta sul virtuale che ovviamente favorisce proiezioni di ogni tipo.
> queste proiezioni normalmente creano l'illusione di essere molto più vicini/simili all'altra persona di quanto effettivamente sia in realtà.
> lui ti ha parlato di un'esperienza traumatica subita nell'infanzia di cui non ha parlato nemmeno a sua moglie, ponendoti implicitamente in una posizione di assistenza psicologica nei suoi confronti (e infatti hai sensi di colpa, parli di attenuanti, giustificazioni ecc. pure qui ti vuoi prendere cura di lui).
> ...


Sicuramente sarà un fuoco di paglia e,probabilmente, finirà presto, non appena avrò il coraggio di essere strafottente come mi è stato consigliato.
Se dipendesse da lui,staremo ancora nella fase alterna: ti amo,non posso vivere senza di te/non è giusto.


----------



## Dalida (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Sicuramente sarà un fuoco di paglia e,probabilmente, finirà presto, non appena avrò il coraggio di essere strafottente come mi è stato consigliato.
> Se dipendesse da lui,staremo ancora nella fase alterna: *ti amo,non posso vivere senza di te*/non è giusto.



basta anche questa fase per capire che lui è psicologicamente incasinato.
e mi spiace ma tu pure se vai appresso a queste cose.
non ci vuole "coraggio" per allontanarlo, basta semplicemente il desiderio di farlo, non sei sua madre e non sei sua moglie, non puoi farti carico di lui e interpretare i suoi comportamenti sulla base dei suoi traumi infantili (argomento che peraltro, boh, ma ti pare il caso che si sbottonasse con te dopo quanto di preciso?).
lo vuoi rivedere, questo l'ho capito. non credo ti faccia bene ma mi sa che finirai per vederlo eccome.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> lothar, ma quante millemila storie hai in contemporanea?


no,1 x volta,l'altra risale a giugno.


----------



## inquietudine (10 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> basta anche questa fase per capir lui è psicologicamente incasinato.
> e mi spiace ma tu pure se vai appresso a queste cose.
> non ci vuole "coraggio" per allontanarlo, basta semplicemente il desiderio di farlo, non sei sua madre e non sei sua moglie, non puoi farti carico di lui e interpretare i suoi comportamenti sulla base dei suoi traumi infantili (argomento che peraltro, boh, ma ti pare il caso che si sbottonasse con te dopo quanto di preciso?).
> lo vuoi rivedere, questo l'ho capito. non credo ti faccia bene ma mi sa che finirai per vederlo eccome.


Che dirti?! Si vede che ispiro le confidenze.Lui sostiene che mai nessuna donna è arrivata a toccarlo nel profondo come me(sarà!!!) e gli è venuto naturale condividere questo dolore.
Sul rivederlo,sono sincera,non ero convinta di rompere il silenzio.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Veramente, è lui che mi ha chiesto spiegazioni.


l

ciao collega,maledico il giorno che sono diventato infedele.anche se al di la' dei dogmi che mi voglio cucire addosso,so benissimo che non lo sono diventato,infedele,putroppo e' nel mio dna.le mie storie sono sempre state,idiozie,ma stavolta,anche la volpe e'caduta nella tagliola.che comincio a mordere,da squalo o verdesca.....e piano piano la dimentico.spero......


----------



## Horny (11 Marzo 2015)

Se ho capito bene vi siete frequentati per qualche mese.
mettiamoci pure che non ha figli ma come puoi pesare più 
del resto della vita?
anzi, mi pare pesino di gran lunga
di più i traumi infantili.
non so se cerchi consigli.
il mio?
chiudi subito. 
Certo poi ti rimane solo il tuo
triste matrimonio.


----------



## inquietudine (11 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene vi siete frequentati per qualche mese.
> mettiamoci pure che non ha figli ma come puoi pesare più
> del resto della vita?
> anzi, mi pare pesino di gran lunga
> ...


Ti ringrazio per aver espresso la tua opinione.
Per quanto concerne l'altro,non posso dirti quanto sia corrispondente al vero ciò che dice.È risaputoo che,delle volte,l'enfasi ti porta ad eccedere.
In riferimento al mio matrimonio, paradossalmente, questa esperienza mi ha aiutato in un duplice senso.Da un lato,mi ha destato da un lungo torpore facendomi ritrovare la vecchia "me". Dall'altro, mi ha permesso di vedere mio marito diversamente, ora mi sembra di poterlo perdonare,cosa impossibile per me negli anni precedenti.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2015)

*Si*

Eh certo.Non è che ti sembra di poterlo perdonare,è che non hai più la coscienza pulita, e  ti piaccia o meno sei sul suo stesso piano.Perdonando lui,CHE NON è DA PERDONARE,assolvi te stessa.Di nuovo complimenti.


----------



## inquietudine (11 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo.Non è che ti sembra di poterlo perdonare,è che non hai più la coscienza pulita, e  ti piaccia o meno sei sul suo stesso piano.Perdonando lui,CHE NON è DA PERDONARE,assolvi te stessa.Di nuovo complimenti.


Mio marito ha ben altro da farsi perdonare,oltre ai tradimenti. Io non cerco assoluzione.Sempre pronto ad emettere sentenze?? Non siamo in tribunale!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (11 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, sì.
> avete una relazione extraconiugale, molto basta sul virtuale che ovviamente favorisce proiezioni di ogni tipo.
> queste proiezioni normalmente creano l'illusione di essere molto più vicini/simili all'altra persona di quanto effettivamente sia in realtà.
> lui ti ha parlato di un'esperienza traumatica subita nell'infanzia di cui non ha parlato nemmeno a sua moglie, ponendoti implicitamente in una posizione di assistenza psicologica nei suoi confronti (e infatti hai sensi di colpa, parli di attenuanti, giustificazioni ecc. pure qui ti vuoi prendere cura di lui).
> ...


quoto Dalida.
Situazione ingarbugliata, ed il tuo - orizzonte - è un tradimento assai triste. Dici che sto tizio ti ha dato tanto....ma non c'è nessuna sfumatura di levità in questa storia, per come la racconti. Tutto pesante, tutto noioso, tutto problematico, tutto su sto dilemma amletico "che bello, che speciale, non è giusto". E un uomo che sta con un'altra che non sa nulla di lui, e se a lui viene lo sghiribizzo di aprirsi su un dolore oceanico, lo fa con te (che dovresti essere la levità, non la Croce Rossa), e vive la sua vita con l'altra che nulla mette o toglie. Mah. Però sottolinea quantom pesa la tua lontananza insopportabile (di cui comunque non traspare nulla a casa). Ri-mah.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



orizzontesereno ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eh certo.Non è che ti sembra di poterlo perdonare,è che non hai più la coscienza pulita, e  ti piaccia o meno sei sul suo stesso piano.Perdonando lui,CHE NON è DA PERDONARE,assolvi te stessa.Di nuovo complimenti.
> ...


Sentenze?sempre pronto a non scrivere a persone come te quello che vorrebbero vedere scritto.E no.Ti senti tanto superiore a tuo marito?sei semplicemente come lui,ne più e ne meno.E ti ripeto,adesso e solo adesso ti sembra di poterlo perdonare solo perchè perdonando lui,assolvi te stessa.Io scrivo le verità scomode,quelle che ti fanno male,ma è un tuo problema raccontarti verità di convenienza,non mio.


----------



## inquietudine (11 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> orizzontesereno ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è una questione di torto o ragione,ho sbagliato e mi assumo ogni responsabilità. È il tono sarcastico,con tanto di complimenti, ad essere fuori luogo.Per il resto,concordo con te.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2015)

*No*



orizzontesereno ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il mio sarcasmo è dettato dalla tua uscita:mi sembra di poterlo perdonare......Eh certo adesso che hai fatto come lui,sei brava vero?Prima hai voluto dare una possibilità a te stessa e alla tua famiglia vero?Io invece dico per tua convenienza non hai avuto il coraggio di chiudere quando hai scoperto i tradimenti di tuo marito, posso comprendere e non condividere,poi incontri un un uomo  e agisci come tuo marito,e qui non comprendo e non condivido.Alla fine parli di perdono?il mio sarcasmo è il minimo.Tutto qui.


----------



## inquietudine (11 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> quoto Dalida.
> Situazione ingarbugliata, ed il tuo - orizzonte - è un tradimento assai triste. Dici che sto tizio ti ha dato tanto....ma non c'è nessuna sfumatura di levità in questa storia, per come la racconti. Tutto pesante, tutto noioso, tutto problematico, tutto su sto dilemma amletico "che bello, che speciale, non è giusto". E un uomo che sta con un'altra che non sa nulla di lui, e se a lui viene lo sghiribizzo di aprirsi su un dolore oceanico, lo fa con te (che dovresti essere la levità, non la Croce Rossa), e vive la sua vita con l'altra che nulla mette o toglie. Mah. Però sottolinea quantom pesa la tua lontananza insopportabile (di cui comunque non traspare nulla a casa). Ri-mah.


Dopo avermi confessato il suo segreto,ci siamo allontanati proprio perché, come da te scritto,tutto pesante.Ovviamente, per mesi è stato diverso.I suoi atteggiamenti sono diventati incomprensibili.


----------



## Vincent Vega (11 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Dopo avermi confessato il suo segreto,ci siamo allontanati proprio perché, come da te scritto,tutto pesante.Ovviamente, per mesi è stato diverso.I suoi atteggiamenti sono diventati incomprensibili.


e allora, hanno ragione tutti gli altri: scappa.
talvolta l'unanimismo è biasimevole conformismo. Ma spesso - ed è il caso - tutti vedono ciò che tu ti ostini a non vedere. E le allucinazioni non hanno mai fatto del bene ad alcuno che non sia un rocker degli anni che furono (o meglio: a questi ultimi spesso hanno fatto male, ma alle nostre orecchie hanno regalato belle cose).


----------



## inquietudine (11 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> orizzontesereno ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In verità, gli accordi con mio marito sono stati altri.Fatta la scoperta,le cui conseguenze sono state gravi e dolorose,ho messo in chiaro che non provavo per lui gli stessi sentimenti. Mi ha chiesto tempo per farsi amare nuovamente. Ma gli ho sempre chiarito che,nel mentre,avrei potuto incontrare un altro.Lui ha accettato il rischio.Questo,comunque, non mi assolve.Ti ringrazio per gli spunti di riflessione, ma al momento sarcasmo,condanne,ramanzine,non mi aiutano e non mi consentono di sbrogliare la matassa.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



orizzontesereno ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mi è chiaro:e allora cosa sei rimasta a fare insieme a lui?Gira e rigira mi sa che non sono andato tanto distante dalla verità.....


----------



## inquietudine (11 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro:e allora cosa sei rimasta a fare insieme a lui?Gira e rigira mi sa che non sono andato tanto distante dalla verità.....


Per i figli.


----------



## rewindmee (11 Marzo 2015)

orizzontesereno ha detto:


> Per i figli.


L'unico, vero motivo. Sempre.


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> L'unico, vero motivo. Sempre.


Si, ma dipende da come. Spesso e' meglio separati


----------



## rewindmee (11 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Si, ma dipende da come. Spesso e' meglio separati


Dipende.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Si, ma dipende da come. Spesso e' meglio separati


:up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> :up::up:


Ma spesso un cazzo, su. Dipende appunto. Palladiano sei sofferentissimo. Forza.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma spesso un cazzo, su. Dipende appunto. Palladiano sei sofferentissimo. Forza.



si hai ragione dipende. tendenzialmente sono solo un alibi. questo a mio avviso. ma dipende, appunto.
gli alibi fanno sempre comodo


----------

